# Ubuntu / Auflösung ändern



## ITA (20. April 2007)

Hallo leutz,

Also vorerst ich bin noch ein neuling unter unix von daher bitte ich um verständliche Erklärung.
Also mein Problem ist das ich die Auflösung nicht ändern kann unter Ubuntu.
Momentan  640x480 . Will aber höher ,weil man Augenkrebs kriegt.
Ich bin paar Foren druchgegangen und stand auch das was ich brauchte . Allerdings bin ich zu blöd das zu verstehen oder es geht wirklich net.
Ich weiss auch das dass mit xFree86 oder X.org zu tun hat ,das man das richtig konfigurieren muss.
Aber bin alles durch gegangen was ich gesehen und gelesen habe hat aber nicht funktionerit

XFree86-driver-ati-4.2.1-9.i686.rpm  hab ich druff gepackt und verlief reibungslos.
hab ne Ati Radeon 7500


mfg ITA


----------



## zeroize (24. April 2007)

Willst du uns nicht sagen welche Ubuntuversion du benutzt ? 
Ansonsten würde ich dich auf die Ubuntuusers.de-Wiki-Seite schicken,
folgender Artikel sollte dir weiterhelfen:
http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/XServer_einrichten


----------



## ITA (26. April 2007)

ich werde es mir mal gründlich durchlesen mal schauen ob es dann funktioniert.
danke für den link


----------



## andy72 (27. April 2007)

... was auch sein kann, ist, dass das Ubuntu unter einer Virtuellen Maschine läuft - in diesem Falle muss man das dort ändern. bei VMware zB ist das so (geht aber dort erst bei 800x600 los, wo man das höher stellen kann, damit Xorg damit besser klar kommt


----------



## BSA (27. April 2007)

Hi,

Ich würde dich eher auf diese Seite weiterleiten: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ATI-Grafikkarten.html

Also du solltest einfach den "ati" treiber per apt-get installieren und dann nen Neustart machen, sollte in der Regel eigentlich funktionieren.

Mir gings nach dem Update auf Feisty Fawn ebenso, habe allerdings ne nvidia Karte.

Gruß BSA


----------



## ITA (30. April 2007)

Ubuntu läuft nicht unter einer VM. Hab ich ausprobiert mit ne VM aber mein Rechner macht da schlapp.

Ich hab auch schon den treiber installiert glaub ich. Allerdings mit einem Installmanager. hab dann neugestartet hat aber nicht funktionert. Anschließen hab ich hier rein geschrieben.
 ich probiers es einfach  noch mal. vlt gehts


----------



## kle-ben (30. April 2007)

Hi,
schau doch mal in die /etc/X11/xorg.conf in die Screen-Section
welche Auflösungen sind denn da aufgeführt?

Benny


----------



## ITA (1. Mai 2007)

in xorg steht das hier.  



Section "Device"
	Identifier	"ATI Technologies, Inc. Radeon RV200 QW [Radeon 7500]"
	Driver		"ati"
	BusID		"PCI:1:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	Identifier	"103025"
	Option		"DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier	"Default Screen"
	Device		"ATI Technologies, Inc. Radeon RV200 QW [Radeon 7500]"
	Monitor		"103025"
	DefaultDepth	24
	SubSection "Display"
		Depth		1
		Modes		"1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Depth		4
		Modes		"1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Depth		8
		Modes		"1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Depth		15
		Modes		"1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Depth		16
		Modes		"1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Depth		24
		Modes		"1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
	EndSubSection
EndSection


----------



## kle-ben (1. Mai 2007)

Hm, nun weis ich auch nicht mehr weiter, bin aber auch kein Profi..
Schon mal im ubuntu-forum geschaut? Da findest du sicher mehr 
Leute die dir dabei helfen können. 

Benny


----------



## ITA (1. Mai 2007)

So ein Dreck

jetzt hab ich meine Benutzeroberfläche geschrottet, weil ich versucht habe xorg zu konfigurieren.

naja muss jetzt mit den Textmodus klar kommen.
am Ende muss ich Ubuntu neu drauf machen denke ich.
Der Textmodus reicht aber.

danke trotzdem für die hilfe/interesse

mfg ITA


----------



## kle-ben (1. Mai 2007)

Solange du Konsole noch geht kannst du die Änderungen
ja einfach rückgängig machen .


----------



## andy72 (1. Mai 2007)

Eigentlich sollte der Befehl "xorgcfg" genügen,um die Oberfläche neu zu konfigurieren. Dieses Programm erkennt dank neuer Technologie auch die GraKa und den Monitor dazu,sofern dieser DDC beherrscht


----------



## ITA (1. Mai 2007)

gut dann mach ich das mal jetzt


----------

